# Wyogoob, I found your avatar



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

in my arctic entry. [attachment=0:2h2sp62n]plug.jpg[/attachment:2h2sp62n]

The goofy kid who installed my security system decided to get power to it this way.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks fine to me. :lol: 





That's a goodun'


----------

